
Public beta of Plasma protocol blockchain for ETH transfers - zipsniperwizard
https://plasma.bankex.com
======
zipsniperwizard
Some details with Github links are available here
[https://blog.bankex.org/bankex-developed-the-worlds-first-
pr...](https://blog.bankex.org/bankex-developed-the-worlds-first-private-
blockchain-that-supports-plasma-protocol-adaa1459039d)

